# Where can I find this chair?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Google images for "scoop chair" round . I did not see that exact one on the first page.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks like a 70's-80's bucket chair, or tub chair, and that kind of stuff is now retro-chic. Search for those terms.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like something from IKEA...


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

ben's plumbing said:


> looks like something from IKEA...


agree, I would check IKEA


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can not imagine why anyone would ever want one like that, but simple answerer is go back and look at the tag under the chair.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Soho Concept Crescent Wood Dining Chair

http://www.metropolitandecor.com/Soho-Concept-Crescent-Wood-Dining-Chair-MD.html


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> Soho Concept Crescent Wood Dining Chair
> 
> http://www.metropolitandecor.com/Soho-Concept-Crescent-Wood-Dining-Chair-MD.html


nice find


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

It is cool, but $339 for one dining chair is out of my price range. Maybe there is a knock off somewhere. Local flea market? IKEA tip from above?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Tip for anyone : if you use Google, you can use their image search to upload a photo and search for pictures that look like it.

From Google, clikc "images" in the upper right and then click the camera in the search bar that pops up.

I've found a bunch of things like this that way.


----------

